# Donuts?



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Enabling slip start doesn’t do much but it seems that if you could disable to speed sensors on the front wheels then spinning the tires would work. 

Does anyone see a reduced version of track mode coming to the LR RWD?


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

FF35 said:


> Enabling slip start doesn't do much but it seems that if you could disable to speed sensors on the front wheels then spinning the tires would work.
> 
> Does anyone see a reduced version of track mode coming to the LR RWD?


For information, slip start is not a track mode. It's for starting to move from a stop on slippery surfaces like mud, gravel, etc.

Sasha's traction control defeat is sort of like track mode: https://www.mountainpassperformance.com/the-future/


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

JeffC said:


> For information, slip start is not a track mode. It's for starting to move from a stop on slippery surfaces like mud, gravel, etc.


I'm aware. The information next to the slip start button is pretty clear.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

A recent video even showed that donuts are near impossible, even in the snow.

Save your tires!


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> A recent video even showed that donuts are near impossible, even in the snow.


Yes, this clear and how the Model 3 LR RWD is designed. That's the entire reason for this thread.


----------



## mkg3 (May 25, 2017)

Whats not clear is if you're wanting Krispy Kreme or Duncan..... Perhaps a nice warm coco to relax with...


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

I hope they make Track Mode available in the future but I'm guessing it would only go to AWD if they decide to release it. 

Making this assumption because I think Track Mode is currently designed to work with both motors.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

babula said:


> I hope they make Track Mode available in the future but I'm guessing it would only go to AWD if they decide to release it.
> 
> Making this assumption because I think Track Mode is currently designed to work with both motors.


Agree. While some kind of track mode would be possible with a single motor (think larger slip angles allowed), dual motors allows more things to happen, like understeer from increasing front motor torque, so yes, it's definitely more flexible with two motors.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I certainly would love a RWD track mode as well for some fun in the snow.
We know it can be done if you physically disconnect the ABS sensors, but that is very much not a good idea.
I agree @MountainPass has figured out how to do it electronically but they haven't been willing to explain much.
Maybe we would be better off begging Elon on twitter


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I certainly would love a RWD track mode as well for some fun in the snow.
> We know it can be done if you physically disconnect the ABS sensors, but that is very much not a good idea.
> I agree @MountainPass has figured out how to do it electronically but they haven't been willing to explain much.
> Maybe we would be better off begging Elon on twitter


You would be better off begging Elon! The only thing we will be sharing is the link to buy our VSC Killer!


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

MountainPass said:


> You would be better off begging Elon! The only thing we will be sharing is the link to buy our VSC Killer!


Will that allow the RWD to spin the tires? How easy is installation?


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

FF35 said:


> Will that allow the RWD to spin the tires? How easy is installation?


Plug and play, 10 minute installation with push button activation.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Do you have a timeframe for release and approximate cost?


----------

